# Newbie with questions



## Blondecosmogirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to these boards so I hope I'm posting in the right place! Hubby and I are hoping to get a cockapoo - in fact you could say I'm slightly obsessed with them now lol! Its mainly for allergy reasons (and the fact that they are immensley cute!) I've never had dogs so just have a few questions I was hoping someone could help me with.

I'm in the South East and would appreciate and good links or recommendations for breeders. Will be looking in about September due to us being away end of August on holiday.

Are boys or girls better? I've heard pros and cons for both and would just be interested to hear anymore recommendations on here.

How are they at being in the house by themselves? Hubby and I both work full time, although hubby is field based so would be working from home a lot of the time but there would be the odd occasion that he would have to be out of the house.

I think thats all. Any advice would be great and I'm looking forward to getting to know you all! 

Kelly x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi there welcome to the forum.I got my first cockapoo nearly 8 years ago and like you we had allergies/asthma in the family and we have never had any problems.However i would perhaps try amd find someone locally with a cockapoo to spend some time with and when you do find a breeder spend some time with the pups and see how you react.Its always better to make sure there is no reaction before you commit.I dont see any difference in boys or girls as long as they are neutered hen they reach the appropriate age.Im a dog walker and look after boys and of course i have 9 girls and they are all lovable family pets.

With regards to leaving your cockapoo for short periods,i always get pups used to being left for short periods because we can cant be with them 24/7 ie we need to go shopping etc and i find far too many people never leave their dogs for ven short periods then hen there comes a time they have to be left they run in to problems.Having said that i would never recommend leaving a young pup for anything longer than a couple of hours.I cant help with breeder recommendation,im at the wrong end of the country but im sure there are members ho can help with this,make sure both mum and dad have been eye tested with at least one dna tested ,good luck in your search xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Look on www.breedersonline.co.uk or www.pets4homes.co.uk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Kelly, :welcome: to ILMC

Take a look at this thread for info on finding a puppy and places to search. http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339

I would recommend looking in to getting a dog walker for the days you know you will both be out all day working. The walker normally goes to your house, collects the dog, walks it and returns it home. There are a few people on the forum that work full time and they manage it well. Ask for recommendations at your local vet or dog training school. 

As for the girl/boy thing. Well you will only ever get personal opinions as that's exactly what it is. There are, as you said, pros and cons to both. I wanted a girl as that was what I'd always had in the past and ended up with a boy but have not been disappointed. Perhaps keep an open mind, find a good breeder and litter and see what puppy suits you best. 

Good luck in your search and let us know how you get on


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Kelly and welcome. You've already had some great advice but if you would like to read more, the link below to the Cockapoo Club of GB also has plenty of puppy finding tips.

Happy puppy hunting.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was going to recommend the puppy thread, but Clare has beaten me to it 

Millie is my first ever dog and I too am allergic to dogs. Suffice to say, it is the best decision I have made. Cockapoos are so intelligent and willing to please, training has been more or less plan sailing (nothing ever runs totally smoothly, but pretty close). My son is also allergic to dogs and although out asthma is not triggered by Millie, if she licks my sons face, he does flare up for a little bit.

One thing that you say, is you probably want a dog from Sept onwards and will start looking then. A lot of the good breeders have waiting lists, so you may seriously want to start looking now. Sept is not far away. Do let the breeder know that you have concerns with allergise and you may well find they will send you something with dog fur on it to see how you react. Or even suggest a visit.

Enjoy the search


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Kelly!

Welcome to the forum :welcome:!

As others have suggested I would start with Breeders Online – and make sure the breeder you choose has done the relevant health testing. As a bare minimum the Poodle sire should be PRA clear. Have a look at my blog – I wrote up our search! 

With regards to having a boy or a girl I don’t think it makes a whole lot of difference, assuming you’d get your puppy neutered. We originally wanted a boy and ended up with a girl and couldn’t be happier. 

Puppies need to get used to spending time by themselves – in the early days we’d leave the room (with Saffi her crate) for five minutes and then return before she started crying. Day-by-day we built up this time. From about four and a half months she was ok to be left for up to three hours with no issues. I’d never leave her for this time if she hadn’t been exercised and stimulated mentally and even now I leave her something exciting in her crate for her to play with. 

We both work full-time and if you’re planning on getting a dog I’d definitely consider a day care company – a full day by itself is too long for any dog, let alone a puppy. Our day care company let themselves in at 7.45am and drop Saffi off at 3.45pm. They charge £17 a day which for London is incredible. They take younger puppies and carry them if they haven’t yet had their jabs and ensure that socialisation is safe and enjoyable. On the odd occasion that I’ve still been at home when Kim, Saffi’s day care lady, arrives I’ve witnessed Saffi going bonkers – she obviously enjoys her days out with Kim and the other dogs. Day care provides a level of socialisation with other dogs that we wouldn’t be able to provide on a daily basis otherwise. We get home between 6pm and 6.30pm but given that Saffi’s been playing all morning I assume she spends this time sleeping! 

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a male and a female both are great. Know what you are getting I have one with poodle curl but cockerspaniel fur the other she has straight hair and pppdle fur. mine are first generation one poodle one spaniel parent. you can find offspring of two cockapoos I am sure. but as long as you know what ur getting all should be well. I too have asthma and allergies here I am four years later still okay.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a boy and a girl, the boy is more loving and laid back than the girl but that could just be down to personality, the girl is more intelligent and learns far quicker and is more playful, she is also very persistant but polite about it. Boys more of a bull in a china shop and will barge her out the way.

I am away for 5 hours and they managed fine, the girl could hold it for that long from the start the boy took longer, they were both crated for the first 6 months, so they did not get the chance to chew anything that was not theirs.
I would not have left them for any longer and they always had a good walk when I got home and loads of attention.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Janee .... My experience is the reverse Wilfs is very polite and Mable is the bull in a china shop and Wilf will choose not to go out if it rains and could go until late afternoon without weeng rather than get wet, where as still make sure I take Mable out every 4 hrs . Which one of yours is the eldest??? 
Surely down to just different dogs , I love them both and wouldn't be without them, if I had to choose again would choose on health and temperament not ***.
Doesn't take much to be cockapoo obsessed...... As you can see from us all, good luck with your search x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have Betty that is 14 Months and Ted that it is 14 weeks. Betty is a real live wire ( for that read gobby little attention seeker) but a real little character with a twinkle in her eye. Ted is far more laid back, happy to play with his toys and have a cuddle - both love the company of other dogs and humans.
A very experienced member on here recommended I got Betty a brother rather than a sister ( she has met Betty a number of times) - she couldn't exactly say why but thought it would be better....but the contract in the two is perfect..of course I do not know what it would have been like if we had got another girl but I couldn't be happier.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

We have two girls and got them from 8 weeks old and they are sisters. Leaving them on their own (although they never on their own in the real sense as they have 12 other dogs keeping therm company!) was disasterous as all my wifes expensive beleek on the window ledge were shattered into pieces so now they always go in their cages if we are out for 30 mins or 2-3 hours. None of the dogs are left anymore than 4 hours max anyway and that doesnt happen often at all.

As for boy or girl or one of each, as said personal opinion/preference. However, in our opinion girls are easier to house train. Also walking girls is easier in our opinion as they dont stop at every tree, lampost, hedgerow, gutter, lollipop stick or whatever to pee against 

If I had to choose 14 dogs again they would all be girls that is a definite 

Whatever you chosse I wish you many happy times.....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My Bonnie is the bull in the china shop and Dexter the more sensitive and affectionate one! As for house training I have had both boys and girls over the years- cocker spaniels, cavalier and now cockapoos and the girls have all been much slower to be house trained than the boys. I agree with John about girls being easier than boys on walks, Bonnie stays very close to me whenever we are out but Dex is far more adventurous.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I found Wilf easier too Tess. Don't mind him reading emails when we are out, Mable often reads as well , he is selective which he answers though and obviously not an issue if off lead x


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol Janee .... My experience is the reverse Wilfs is very polite and Mable is the bull in a china shop and Wilf will choose not to go out if it rains and could go until late afternoon without weeng rather than get wet, where as still make sure I take Mable out every 4 hrs . Which one of yours is the eldest???
> Surely down to just different dogs , I love them both and wouldn't be without them, if I had to choose again would choose on health and temperament not ***.
> Doesn't take much to be cockapoo obsessed...... As you can see from us all, good luck with your search x


Libby is the eldest and as for my bull in a China shop I wouldn't change him a bit, he loves everybody and will let any child stroke and mess him about, he is brilliant with even tots considering that I have older teenagers. He's a living Teddybear and his coat is so soft.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

tessybear said:


> My Bonnie is the bull in the china shop and Dexter the more sensitive and affectionate one! As for house training I have had both boys and girls over the years- cocker spaniels, cavalier and now cockapoos and the girls have all been much slower to be house trained than the boys. I agree with John about girls being easier than boys on walks, Bonnie stays very close to me whenever we are out but Dex is far more adventurous.


My two are the other way round the girl is more adventurous and wants to sniff ever blade of grass and leave her mark.
It really comes down to the individual dog and personality but that developes over time.


----------

